# My new MAN GAUGE has arrived



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2008)

I replaced the dinky little toy oven temp gauge which came with my new grill with a real big, heavy American gauge. Now I can read my grill temp from 50 yards away! I'm not kidding. 

Check this out. It's 3" across.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool  
Did you stick this one in your mouth when you got it, too?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Cool
> Did you stick this one in your mouth when you got it, too?


 

 No, I'm not that hot!  I don't think I'm man enough for the gauge...

But I did stick it in boiling water. It was right on.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 25, 2008)

It is a nice temp guage. That other one looks like it belongs on one of those toy ovens with the lightbulb.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Where did you get that? 
Can I order even if I'm not a man?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 25, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Where did you get that?
> Can I order even if I'm not a man?


 
I ordered it through these guys:

TEL-TRU GRILL THERMOMETER BARBECUE PIT BBQ SMOKER THERMOMETERS 

It doesn't matter whether you're a man or a woman. They'll be happy to do business with you.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you! 
Some day I'll post a pic of the height at which I have to watch my grill......


----------



## blissful (Sep 25, 2008)

DERN, was hoping this was a gauge of MEN, you know like he's HOT or REAL HOT, it would be easier than dating them.


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 26, 2008)

Blissful, I too wondered about the thread title. And I thought for SURE texasgirl would have originated this one! *LOL!*


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2008)

I could have gotten an even larger gauge, but I already own a truck..... 

BTW, the gauge performed well last night.  I don't understand why these guys spec a $500 charcoal grill with a lousy 25 cent gauge.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks good.  Goes well with this _Man Phone_...


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I don't understand why these guys spec a $500 charcoal grill with a lousy 25 cent gauge.


 
Me either.


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Looks good. Goes well with this _Man Phone_...


 
no, thats an old lady phone.....


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Looks good.  Goes well with this _Man Phone_...





When the gauge arrived at work yesterday I show it to my co-workers and the first thing they said to me was "you're getting old!"


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2008)

do you grunt after you say 'man phone'?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

blissful said:


> do you grunt after you say 'man phone'?


 
Yeah, from the back pain I have.


----------



## shortchef (Sep 26, 2008)

Neither do I.  I paid even more than that for my new Weber (the other lasted 16 years and finally just died) and the thermometer is not that impressive.  You would think they could do better.


----------



## JohnL (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Road,
You tryin to tell us you got dem over 40 eyes/
Lord knows I do


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

Real men don't need a lid thermometer. They grill by _feel_.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Real men don't need a lid thermometer. They grill by _feel_.


 
lmao..let us know how that _Manly_ food processor works for ya.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> lmao..let us know how that _Manly_ food processor works for ya.


 
umm, could we try to keep this serious thread on topic?


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2008)

We started talking about 3'', and hot and hotter and now I think this has become the manly man thread for those over 40.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 26, 2008)

blissful said:


> We started talking about 3'', and hot and hotter and now I think this has become the manly man thread for those over 40.


 
Shucks.....I'm out.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 26, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Shucks.....I'm out.


 
Real men also have some gray hair.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 26, 2008)

I think I'm good so far...


----------



## blissful (Sep 26, 2008)

roadfix said:


> I think I'm good so far...


 I think you are good so far, and men should have gray hair, at least some!
So what other 'man item's' do we have here?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 27, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Real men also have some gray hair.


 
I'm good there.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 28, 2008)

Grey hair - Check.  I've got a nice patch on my chest, some in my beard, and I'm seeing a few on my head.

Over 40 - Nope, just 35.

Grill by "feel" - I poke steaks with my finger to gauge doneness.  I determine grilling temp by holding my hand over the grates.  Check.

Other "manly" items - you should see the tongs I use for my grill.

OT other "manly items - I bought a 12' surf rod a couple weeks ago.  Does that count?


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

Allen you are just a youngster!
What IS a 12' surf rod?


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a loooong fishing pole, typically used by shore fishermen to cast a loooong ways out, beyond the surf.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, pacanis nailed it.  Now, you ask, what is a land-locked landlubber like myself doing with all that fishing pole?  I've been trying to catch some BIG catfish just below a dam about 20 miles from here.  You need a BIG rod to get out into the middle of the river where the big ones are lurking, and to get past the range of most people that go fishing out there.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Yep, pacanis nailed it. *Now, you ask, what is a land-locked landlubber like myself doing with all that fishing pole? *I've been trying to catch some BIG catfish just below a dam about 20 miles from here. You need a BIG rod to get out into the middle of the river where the big ones are lurking, and to get past the range of most people that go fishing out there.


 
That's exactly what I was asking myself. I asked, Oklahoma has a surf? 

Since I don't have a boat anymore, I was thinking of checking into some "manly tackle"  for the lake here. Maybe get out beyond the sheepheads. I never see anyone around here using surf tackle. Not sure why.... they all would rather crowd around a stream mouth shoulder to shoulder


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2008)

I wanna Man Pole too.


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

I was out fishing on saturday but only caught mutant mini blue gills, and a perch. I was hoping for a northern or a bass, but no luck. It's starting to get chilly here at night, I hope there are a few more warm days before winter is here.


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I wanna Man Pole too.


 Jeekinz-do you wash your fish before you cook them?


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2008)

blissful said:


> Jeekinz-do you wash your fish before you cook them?


 
Sometimes. 

Seriously though. The DW and I were talking about getting into fishing.  I just don't want to catch fish I don't want to eat.


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Sometimes.
> 
> Seriously though. The DW and I were talking about getting into fishing. I just don't want to catch fish I don't want to eat.


 
Throw back the fish you don't want to eat.
This past couple of years I've been collecting new to me (old) rods and reels from rummage sales to get started again. I think I have 5 now, one new one, and I got a really neat 1 piece fiberglass 7 foot rod (might be composite) and it has an inscription on it which I can't remember at the moment. I usually only use 3 at a time if the lake laws say I can. There's nothing like crappie filets in the spring. My son now has 2 new ones and 2 used ones, they work. Go fish, have fun, just don't fall out of the boat, oh, yeah, you need to get her a boat too.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 29, 2008)

blissful said:


> oh, yeah, you need to get her a boat too.


 
Hmmm....a _Man Boat_?


----------



## blissful (Sep 29, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Hmmm....a _Man Boat_?


YA, but where will you store the rods and reels?


----------



## pugger (Sep 29, 2008)

Total coolness ! I've got the same gauge on my smoker.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 29, 2008)

My friends weren't that impressed with my cooking but they were definitely impressed with my new gauge.


----------



## pacanis (Sep 29, 2008)

roadfix said:


> My friends weren't that impressed with my cooking but they were definitely impressed with my new gauge.


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> Blissful, I too wondered about the thread title. And I thought for SURE texasgirl would have originated this one! *LOL!*


 
Now, why would I post something like that
I looked, couldn't find one!!


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

An actual 1955 HousekeepingMonthly article.
Wasn't that your article?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> An actual 1955 HousekeepingMonthly article.
> Wasn't that your article?


 
I plead the 5th


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 29, 2008)

What happened to 1 - 4?


----------



## pugger (Oct 1, 2008)

roadfix said:


> My friends weren't that impressed with my cooking but they were definitely impressed with my new gauge.


Gauge envy is better than no envy at all !


----------

